
Lords urge government to reconsider national ID card - robin_reala
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/4500270964/Lords-urge-government-to-reconsider-national-ID-card
======
realusername
If it can help to look at the neighbours, on my case I don't feel the ID card
in France helped to reduce fraud and terrorism (why is that there in the
article anyway ?), it just added more bureaucracy, processes and cost I
believe.

